# Looking for Daisy *not stolen* *picture heavy!*



## SoundTheBugle (7 December 2014)

I know it's a long shot, but does anyone know the whereabouts of Daisy?
Daisy is passported at 7 years old, I believe, though she is suspected of being younger. She came to Runningwell EC in May from the sales and was broken in there but she wasn't suitable for the riding school so went back to her old owner at the end of October. Unfortunately, I do not know who the old owner is nor whereabouts they are based. She can be nervous with new people, especially when ridden but once she is used to you she is very loving and trusting, an absolute sweetheart. Daisy has very distinctive markings, especially on her face (see pictures). She also suffers from mud fever.
Over the summer I spent a lot of time helping with her education and fell in love with her. I would love to know how she's getting on.


----------



## SoundTheBugle (31 January 2015)

Bumping


----------

